# Am back



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Been gone a while. But am back and ready to party!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

As long as party means helping people and no BS'ing. Welcome back.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Welcome back bud! Let me know when your ready to start on that brute...

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Gonna talk it over this weekend. Sure I will get it. Be ready to get your hands dirty. Were good jon.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Welcome back.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

So does this mean you're picking up a 2012?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Ain't skeered to get some grease on my hands lol....if only you were there to see what I just completed on my brute. Heres a peek.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

**** jon I wish. Buying a 08 750 brute with no motor. Needs a little tlc but it will be paid for.lol
you have been busy justina. Should have called I would have helped


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ah. Well at least you will know exactly whats in it when you're done!


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Heck yeah. So do I get my subscribing member back?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome back


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

meangreen360 said:


> Heck yeah. So do I get my subscribing member back?


done


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Welcome back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> Ain't skeered to get some grease on my hands lol....if only you were there to see what I just completed on my brute. Heres a peek.
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


I've always wanted to mount a shelf stereo on the front rack! :bigeyes:

LMAO!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

meangreen360 said:


> Been gone a while. But am back and ready to party!


Welcome back


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Welcome back Mean Green. Keep us updated on the brute build. That reminds me, i need to do some winter work on mine.

I'm going in.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Sure will. Might just put a fi trex motor on. Gear reduction time!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Wouldn't it just be cheaper to get the gears put in your brute motor? FYI, I own the tools to do that now 

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> I've always wanted to mount a shelf stereo on the front rack! :bigeyes:
> 
> LMAO!


Yeah figured out that tapatalk doesn't do right with some pics if you upload them in their full size...i should've did it as a small pic :thumbdown: It was supposed to show my partially torn apart brute with the new green frame in the background.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Gonna have to rebuid anyway.


----------

